# A great resource for "divorce daydreamers"



## Confused-Wife (Jan 26, 2011)

Blog | Project Happily Ever After

This is a great blog written by an amazing writer for those of you thinking of divorce or just looking for ways to improve your marriage. I stumbed upon it quite some time ago just as my marriage problems began to develop, and at the same time I found the TalkAboutMarriage forums. It has made me realize that my problems are not only normal, but fixable. The blogger also wrote a book that i've read. It's an amazing, easy read for both men and women. Here's a explanation of the blog:

_So you just typed “free marriage advice” or “free marriage help” into Google and it brought you here. You need marriage advice because you seriously can’t remember why you ever married in the first place. Maybe you find yourself dreaming of all of the possible ways your significant other could just drop dead. Perhaps you wish you could have the joy of waking up one morning and finding your spouse’s picture on the side of the milk carton.

Welcome to Project: Happily Ever After®, a brutally honest look at the ups and downs of marriage, told through the eyes of a former divorce daydreamer. I started this site after I went from wishing my husband would just drop dead already to renewing my wedding vows. Now it’s my mission to share what I’ve learned with you. Free marriage advice and help is just a click away!_

I hope you can get as much benefit from this blog as I have. Thank you all for reading my posts and for being here to lend an ear to everyone needing advice. This is a great community!

FREE Marriage Help and Advice - Project Happily Ever After

_P.S. I'm not getting paid or anything for writing this. I just think it's a really good blog that could help a lot of people here! _


----------



## daydreamer (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I'm really enjoying it so far!


----------

